# Grimsby trawlers Hekla or Katherine Jean - any info on them?



## Katherine Jean or Hekla (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi 

My grandfather worked on the Hekla, his name was Andreas Oggmundson; he also owned the Katherine Jean. He sailed from Grimsby but then changed to Fleetwood.

Any information regarding him or the boats would be gratefully received.

Many thanks

Julie


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Julie,

If You look at the link below you will find the full history of the Hekla.

http://web.ukonline.co.uk/rayricho/1929.htm

Regards.

Graham


----------



## Wootton marine (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi...have just purchased the Kathrine Jean and now have her in Cowes awaiting refit...

Mike 
07812484964


----------



## Katherine Jean or Hekla (Nov 24, 2010)

Wootton marine said:


> Hi...have just purchased the Kathrine Jean and now have her in Cowes awaiting refit...
> 
> Mike
> 07812484964


Hi Mike, 

Wow! Amazing news! I've tried calling you but it doesn't seem to go through.... please call me on 07785 933661
Julie


----------

